# Butterscotch



## Stephanie (Mar 17, 2006)

Found this in one of my yahoo groups. Sounds really cool and I WANT ONE!

In a departure from its smaller toys, Hasbro is introducing what it calls a "realistic, life-size" miniature pony, Butterscotch My FurReal Friends Pony, that will be sensitive to light and touch and will embody enough robotics to, among other things, turn its head to see who tickled its ears and shake its head after "eating" its carrot.

It will sniff and whinny and respond to soothing voices when it becomes frightened by the dark or by too much commotion around it, company spokesmen said. And it is made to bear the weight of young children and simulate galloping. Available in the fall, it is expected to cost $300.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 17, 2006)

what will they come up with next? hehe its neat though. i think its kinda cute



: wonder what my horses would think of it?


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2006)

That's my answer! OK I'm getting Timmy one of those to hump cause frankly, the girls are getting pretty fed up with him


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 18, 2006)

Marty just get him a blow up doll like anyone else!!

I am getting a HERD of those- no feed bills, no poop, half the purchase price of a foal AND you can dictate the colour!!! MY sort of horse



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 18, 2006)

Ha Jane you took the words out of my mouth! Marty, just geld the stinker and he'll be your sweet prince!



: I found a hubcap in my upper paddock, I have no idea how he could have made it north without you noticing.


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is a link to tell more about it.. It does look cool..

http://www.hasbro.com/furreal/default.cfm?...4907B77052676AE


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2006)

Yea but does he fart?


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok, Now I want one. No manure!!!!


----------



## lvponies (Mar 20, 2006)

I am 46 years old and I'm going to ask for one for Christmas!!! How neat!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, isnt that just like a necessitity (sp) of life?? ...lol...I want one of those too, he would look so cute standing in my living room, looking out the front door.....and people would never know! I'm 55 and going to be real good to "Santa" this year! Corinne


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Mar 21, 2006)

I saw this on one of the morning shows a few weeks ago. It was really amazing. Just looked and moved like a real mini..........I was surprised & imagined what I'd have been doing to get this when I was a kid. I had to settle for my big brother wearing a "tail" made of a torn blanket, who let me "ride" as he crawled on his hands and knees! :bgrin Butterscotch was a definite "want that!!!' for kids.


----------



## Beccy (Mar 21, 2006)

That is just too cute! Marty you are way too obsessed with bodily functions! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Nov 28, 2006)

*BUMP*

I just saw one and they are really amazing. Spendy, too but much cheaper than the real deal! It's supposed to be one of the top 5 wanted gifts this Christmas.

Anyone getting one of these for their kids?

For THEMSELVES???



: LOL

I suppose it is kind of sad that many kids will never have the real thing. On the other hand, it won't poop, pee, get sick, grow old and die either. It won't miss her little girl when she outgrows it, discovers boys or goes off to college...

I can't wait until someone puts her out with the herd of real minis and then records it for YouTube... :bgrin

Daryl


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 28, 2006)

Butterscotch is a neat pony, and my 9 year old daughetr has been kicking and screaming for one--too bad they cost just about as much as Buddy



: . I was browsing the worlds most expensive toystore and found this beauty



: http://www.fao.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=4073 . Except for it's legs, it sure looks realistic.--So is it's price :lol: .

**Edited to add---I looked into their store more, and I guess they sell miniature horses out of their catalogs!!!--Here's the link to an article I found http://www.zug.com/pranks/faoschwarz/index02.html . They sell for $15,000 , and are all Buckskin.**


----------



## lvponies (Nov 28, 2006)

Our Walmart has one set up just inside one of their doors. I go over and pet it and offer it a carrot everytime I go in. It drives my daughter nuts and totally embarrasses her!! Love It!! Butterscotch is really CUTE!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2006)

Well ok, I'll admit it, I saw one of those and just had to have one before the day was out!!!

It is just too kewl, our 6 year old son knows it isn't real, but he thinks somehow it can see

and hear him, LOL. It holds up to 80 lbs. When he sits on it and gives it a whack on the rear

it makes clip clop noises and tosses it's head around. It even chomps it's carrot. I even

catch myself talking to it from time to time, LOL.

About the only thing it doesn't do is walk. Wish they could have made the motor a tad quieter,

it sounds a lot louder in your house than it does in the store. But we don't mind!

There is a big difference in prices. Here is what we found:

Sam's Club 239.00 (we got ours there)

Target 249.00

Wal-Mart 268.00

Toys R Us 299.00

Shelley


----------



## Sterling (Nov 28, 2006)

Our Walmart has one too...saw it the other night and it's very cute. Goes for $250.00.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> That's my answer! OK I'm getting Timmy one of those to hump cause frankly, the girls are getting pretty fed up with him


OMG marty that is to funny


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 28, 2006)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> I suppose it is kind of sad that many kids will never have the real thing. On the other hand, it won't poop, pee, get sick, grow old and die either. It won't miss her little girl when she outgrows it, discovers boys or goes off to college...
> 
> Daryl


OMG kinda off topic buti just have to say, knock on wood, i have one daughter who got her first horse at 14 (after telling me on at age 2 that she was saving her money for a REAL horse!), she is now married 2 years and still loves her horse... in fact her husband calls her horse "the other man" LOL. and my 17 and 15 year old daughters are only interested in boys if they have 4 legs and a tail... I AM SO LUCKY!!

and back on topic, I WANT ONE OF THOSE!!!


----------



## RainSong (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw one at Target before Thanksgiving- sorrounded, of course, by a small group of girls.

Nathan couldn't have cared less, even though he was just trying to talk to the ad pictures at the top of the page 

LOL I'm not sure I want one... not real enough!


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 28, 2006)

I have seen them in the walmarts here.... They sure are cute




: ... There's no way that my 3 y.o son would ever go for Butterscotch! He likes his mare Trixie! I can't even get him to go on the carousel ponies at the stores and mall and stuff!!! :lol:


----------



## Lewella (Nov 28, 2006)

My girls both said they want one but I said no way! LOL They have enough of the real thing!

I was on ebay the other day and I'm guessing they must be hard to find in some areas because there was one with a bid of nearly $400 on it :new_shocked:


----------



## Devon (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh My Shes Cute!! I want one and I'm a little past that age! ah Shes so Neat and CUTE!



:


----------



## CAM (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw one at our local Target store a few weeks ago surrounded by a bunch of kids too, feeding it the carrot. It was so cute and my girls were begging for one. I said they were crazy! They had real ones, why would they want one of those?! I heard, "But mom! This one can come in my bedroom!" Ok, they got me there. I have 6 day old carpet upstairs, uh...the real ones are staying outside. It _was_ absolutely adorable though.



:


----------



## strass (Nov 29, 2006)

I stopped to look at the display model in one of the Wal-Marts here. It's already broken. No idea if it's because the toy is cheap or if it was just abused by some of the jack-A teenagers around here.

They've also got it roped off because some stump put his toddler on it's back and she (naturally) fell off.


----------

